

Show HN: Anchor.travel – airbnb for yacht charters with integrated route planner - Stanny
https://anchor.travel/

======
pitchmantra
Super like, there is one yacht/option in Asia as well :)

Got a question, is there any option of changing currency from EUR to USD or
local currency of country it is operating?

Thanks and all the best.

------
dfcarpenter
Great idea, like the design, but please make it responsive!

~~~
Stanny
Thank you! We're working on responsive version.

------
Kanaris
Nice one! I liked the huge POI database.

